# Hammer strength 5 plates 7 reps fukk.



## saltylifter (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is a little shoulder routine I did with the hammer strength presses for the video.

Hope these videos and workout routines helps some of you diffrent ideas on how to train.

Hammer strength presses 
Adding a 45lbs plate each set 
1st set x 20
 2nd set x 20
 3rd set x 20
 4th set x 15
 5-45 lbs plates on each side  5th set x 7

Db side laterals 4x10-15
Db hammer front raises- tripple drop set 3x8
Bent over db laterals 4x15
Super set 
Hammer strength presses 4x20
Shrugs db 4x failure (heavy)

Got questions or want to give suggestions let me know.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2016)

I will have to watch the video when I get home but that sounds like it hurts lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2016)

Thats a great looking gym. Not crowded with idiots, quality looking equipment.

Nice set.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 22, 2016)

Looking good salty High 5


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

Damn. Was totally expecting g half reps and a good opportunity to talk some shit... but done well salty. That's actually the only shoulder machine I have ever used that didn't destroy my shoulders. I miss it. I used to do drop sets. 5 plates for 10, 4 for 10, 3 for 8, 2 for 5, 1 for amrap with tears coming down my face.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2016)

My old gym had that machine too pillar. I liked it. And u can face the other way and make it even more difficult, kinda like a standing OHP.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn. Was totally expecting g half reps and a good opportunity to talk some shit... but done well salty. That's actually the only shoulder machine I have ever used that didn't destroy my shoulders. I miss it. I used to do drop sets. 5 plates for 10, 4 for 10, 3 for 8, 2 for 5, 1 for amrap with tears coming down my face.



Damn pillar those are some insane drop sets numbers with that weight. What do you mean you used to? You get injured ?


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> My old gym had that machine too pillar. I liked it. And u can face the other way and make it even more difficult, kinda like a standing OHP.



Facing the pad kills the shoulders in a entirely diffrent way. I'll do both movements. Can't go as heavy facing the pad but u get a insane pump in the shoulders.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Damn pillar those are some insane drop sets numbers with that weight. What do you mean you used to? You get injured ?



Current gym doesn't have it.


----------



## RISE (Jan 23, 2016)

I do those reverse as well.  I actually can't really do them the other way.  The mechanics of the machine create a sticking point for me about 3/4ths the way up and I have to pronate my shoulder blades a little to keep the motion continuous.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

RISE said:


> I do those reverse as well.  I actually can't really do them the other way.  The mechanics of the machine create a sticking point for me about 3/4ths the way up and I have to pronate my shoulder blades a little to keep the motion continuous.



The trick is to start with the elbows slightly tucked and right before that sticking point flare them out.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> The trick is to start with the elbows slightly tucked and right before that sticking point flare them out.



Giving this a try.
Nice little tip thanks


----------



## RISE (Jan 24, 2016)

I have to keep my elbows flared out at all times or I feel a pinch in my ac joint.


----------



## WARRIOR (Jan 25, 2016)

I love that machine for finishing off shoulders with drop sets.  Great set by the way!  5 plates on that machine is no joke.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 25, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> I love that machine for finishing off shoulders with drop sets.  Great set by the way!  5 plates on that machine is no joke.



Thanks warrior. Just trying to live up to your name...


----------

